

Your body language shapes who you are - skruffian
http://www.ted.com/talks/amy_cuddy_your_body_language_shapes_who_you_are#

======
socceroos
Title is a tad on the sensationalist side. The upshot is that the things you
say, think and do affect and even define who you are; this article falls into
the 'do' category. Interestingly, the effect of what 'say, think, do' has on
who you are as a person has been known for millennia. As humans though, we
need constant reminding of this.

